# Cataclysm not powering up



## ThinAir (May 19, 2019)

Any idea what I may have done wrong with the wiring of this Cataclysm pedal. My multimeter is telling me I’ve got 9 volts coming off the red wire coming off the DC jack, but after that in the circuit I’ve got no power, and the led isn’t lighting up either. 

Thanks!’


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 19, 2019)

Not sure if this helps with that specific problem but your blue and black wires coming off the footswitch breakout board are wired incorrectly. Each are going to ground on the 1/4" jacks. They need to go to the TIP jack lug not the sleeve. Sleeve lugs go to the PCB ground points next to the +/-


----------



## Robert (May 19, 2019)

The wiring of your input jack is incorrect (output jack appears to be correct) but that's not the cause of your problem.

Measure DC voltage on both sides of the 1N5817 diode.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 19, 2019)

Robert said:


> (output jack appears to be correct)


oops. Using the black color wire threw me off on the output jack. 

Also of note, the amount of stray solder dripped in places it doesn't belong is mildly alarming. It's an easy way to cause a short. I would suggest finding a way to tidy up your future projects. One tool I like using is Blu-Tack. Use a wad of it to hold down your components before soldering, flip over the PCB, solder one leg of each component tacked down, flip it over and remove blu-tack. Now you can gently position your components in a tidy fashion then solder the last legs.


----------



## ThinAir (May 19, 2019)

Robert said:


> The wiring of your input jack is incorrect (output jack appears to be correct) but that's not the cause of your problem.
> 
> Measure DC voltage on both sides of the 1N5817 diode.



I switched around the wiring on the input jack, is this correct now?

Still not powering on, I measured the voltage on the 1N5817 diode and neither of the sides are still reading 0.00...


----------



## ThinAir (May 19, 2019)

To clarify, i’m still not getting any voltage reading off either ends of the diode


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 19, 2019)

yes, thats now correct. check R22.


----------



## ThinAir (May 19, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> yes, thats now correct. check R22.



Oh the one that’s missing?  <facepalm>


----------



## Robert (May 19, 2019)

Definitely going to need to install that one at some point. =)

The important clue here is that the LED doesn't work, and you don't measure any voltage on either side of the 1N5817 polarity protection diode....

This is a straight shot from the + pad at the top of the board where you do measure 9V....   Check for continuity between that pad and the lefthand side of the 1N5817 diode.   There is either a damaged trace or a short on the 9V line (or both).


----------



## ThinAir (May 19, 2019)

Ok, I soldering in the missing 47K at r22....

Still no LED lighting up, but here’s what my multimeter is showing at both ends of the 1N5817 diode:

(-): 0.00m
(+): -0.01m to -0.2 m


----------



## ThinAir (May 19, 2019)

Robert said:


> Definitely going to need to install that one at some point. =)
> 
> The important clue here is that the LED doesn't work, and you don't measure any voltage on either side of the 1N5817 polarity protection diode....
> 
> This is a straight shot from the + pad at the top of the board where you do measure 9V....   Check for continuity between that pad and the lefthand side of the 1N5817 diode.   There is either a damaged trace or a short on the 9V line (or both).



Many thanks... I’ll keep digging to see what I can find.


----------



## Benny (May 19, 2019)

I'd double check that this leg on the IC is making a connection too. It isn't the cause for no power though.


----------

